# LOUISIANA MUDFEST



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

ok fellas weekend of march 16-18 im having a ride and a shin-dig for my bday at la mudfest if anybody would like to cme out and ride me and my group. they have the band TRAINWRECK there sat. night. need and info or anything feel free to txt or call 318-680-6949


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

We have gotta get together and ride again brother, been a long time. I wish I could make it to this one but I am floating around out here in the Gulf of Mexico. If you feel like travelling here pretty soon I am getting some people together to go over to River Run in May just let me know.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

yes indeed my boy we do need to make a ride. if im hme from work in may im down for river run


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

come on out guys


----------



## FuzzyD (Mar 1, 2012)

Me an some of my buddies gunna be out there!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

cool man. be looking for a group of people riding with TEAM FATBOYZ shirts on. my name is ethan. be tha biggest guy in the group


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll be there. Hopefully bringing the z. If I get the motor back from Dallas. Fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FuzzyD (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok bud im sure well see yall. If u see a group of hondas an one can am thats us lol. Im not sure how many of us are goin.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

sounds good guys. be about 8 of us in our group and prolly more. be a couple brutes a teryx a commander a rzr and a king quad 750 and mudpro 700 for sure. be in a camper up on top the hill. be a white 03 duramax with a 40ft goose neck parked by the camper. give me a call when yall get ther. always lookn for good folks to ride with. ill be doin a lot of videos that weekend to.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

ill most likely be there!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> ill most likely be there!


will u be rolling in with the dmax and the single cab chevy. that dmax is my favorite there every year.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Where in la is it at?

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

This sounds like a good time. I'm gonna try to make it saturday. Are you guys camping or just going for the day?

and the park is near Colfax, LA, address is 12220-B Hwy 8, colfax, la 71417. They have a website, just do a search for LA mudfest and you will see it.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> This sounds like a good time. I'm gonna try to make it saturday. Are you guys camping or just going for the day?
> 
> and the park is near Colfax, LA, address is 12220-B Hwy 8, colfax, la 71417. They have a website, just do a search for LA mudfest and you will see it.


we will be ther from about dinner or earlier friday morning till sometime sunday.


----------



## FuzzyD (Mar 1, 2012)

I figure well show up sometime saturday mornin sometime.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Be ripping it up in about 4 days


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

We ready son! Ready to do a lil Jesus walking lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FuzzyD (Mar 1, 2012)

We ready! Well be lookin for yall. Yall think theres gunna be alota folks out?


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

It should be a pretty good crowd if not oh got the place to our self. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

yes in deed a lil jesus walking. ready to roll out friday morning. from what ive heard ther will be a decent crowd there. gna have a blast either way it goes man.


----------



## FuzzyD (Mar 1, 2012)

No doubt. My names corey btw.


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

mine is Ben and he is ethan. see ya friday


----------



## FuzzyD (Mar 1, 2012)

Itll be early sat mornin when we come rollin in. See yall then.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm thinking saturday morning too. I've got a white Brute with a MIMB decal on the front of it. It will be great to meet some new friends. I've never been there, is it hard to find? I did a mapquest search on it, am I gonna be lost?


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

it aint bad to get there we pulling out here in a few minutes.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone ever stopped there on the corner of main where all those people were killed and read that sign? Pretty creepy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FuzzyD (Mar 1, 2012)

U ought not get lost lost its purty simple its right off tha hwy idk abt this weekend but for bigger events theres normally a mile or longer waitin line jus on tha hwy lol. Never seen no sign abt no killins may have to check it out.


----------

